# muzzle loader



## tbrownarcher (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi:

This my first ever post to nodak. I am not sure what nodak stands for. Is it North Dakota? If so I'm an iowan. Do I qualify as a member here ?

If so I have something to say about a muzzle loader I borrowed.

My son just loaned me a Buckhorn Magnum muzzle loader. I went with him to the shotgun season for deer here in Iowa in this year 2008. I was impressed. I'm an archer and quite good at it. I thought that I would have trouble with the trigger 's smoothness. I could not believe that a big trigger like that could be as smooth or smoother than those on the archery releases. In archery one of the biggest problems is feeling the trigger move. The trigger on this muzzle loader is so smooth that I never felt the trigger move at all and so holding on the target and not jerking it off was easy. Just squeeze and it goes off. I'm amazed. I shot 3 deer all on the move a 4th on the move I hit somewhere but never found it. That one was my first with the gun and I was sort of panicked but after that everything went very well. The last one was on the move at top speed at about 50 yards. I pulled the trigger with about a 3 - 4 inch lead and shot it right through the heart. it was running across my view more toward me than away from me and from left to right and it ran 50 yards and dropped with a leg broken also. The bullet exited, which I was a bit surprised at, out the back end of the deer so it traveled almost full length of the deer (some would not take that shot ) the bullet was a Thompson/Center 50 cal copper jacket with a concave point and 240 grains with 2 50 grain pellets of triple 7 powder behind it. AGAIN! I WAS IMPRESSED. WOW what a gun/muzzleloader!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I find Muzzle loader deer hunting to be very enjoyable.

You will find a Muzzle loader section on this forum down a bit.

Your probably hooked now and will be fore long have several.

 Al


----------

